# blue andilusion (spelling) roo or hen



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not sure age was told 6 months not laying yet tho


----------



## Marengoite (Jul 11, 2012)

Yup. Looks like a Blue Andalusian. Nice to see the lacing on the feathers. Although that is in the SOP, a lot of folks, especially hatchery folks, aren't breeding for it. Wait until she gets some size to her. She'll be one of the prettiest birds in your flock.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I'd say hen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Me too. Hen.


----------

